# "could not allocate new device!" when using external hard drive



## amscotti (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi, I trying to using an Maxtor USB external hard drive on my amd64 FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 GENERIC system.

Ever time I plug the drive in dmesg reports this,

```
ugen1.2: <(null)> at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
```

I haven't been able to find anything to really help with this. Any tips would be great!

Let me know if any more info would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------

